# Questions for IT employers' interviews.



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

What kind of questions do you ask your applicants? Why? and what answers do you prefer/look for? I would like to know to prepare for an interview. Thank you.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

What is the position you are applying for, and what kind of company (and how big) is it?

Generally speaking in the more professional "formal" interviews for businesses, the HR person will ask you non-technical questions while a potential representative of that company's IT department will ask you the more technical ones.


----------



## sirusx69 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd like the know the same for future interviews, I mainly apply for systems administrator or network security.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Technical support. Mid-size.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

First off, make sure to groom yourself well. If this is a low-tier support job, don't wear a suit. Pants (khakis, not jeans or cargo), a good Belt, Shirt (shirt-shirt, with buttons, colour is good), Tie (a simple windsor or half-windsor is fine, double windsor might be overkill, and try to stay away from bright/flashy/animated ties), and Black Shoes (eg. black loafers with rubber soles, ala "street loafers"). No Jacket. When it comes to the actual job, everything from above with the exception of the tie applies (unless the dress code of the IT department has everyone wearing ties, in which case "When in Rome, do what Romans do.").

I'm going to throw in some good habits/tricks to do well in an interview. You may or may not already know them. If you do, great. If you don't, you will find them handy.

Here's a trick you should keep in mind: Try to arrange your interview to be scheduled sometime during the morning that isn't a monday or friday. Mornings are good because it means the interviewer(s) has yet to get clobbered by anything pressing which comes later in the day, and mondays and fridays are synonymous with too much or too little work. This in turn makes it less stressful for both them and you (in the morning you will still be fresh, both mentally and physically).

Bring a copy of your resume/CV to the interview as there will be times where it may be referenced by the interviewer(s). Bring it, non-folded, in a manilla envelope ready on hand, and have a spare copy or two in-case an interviewer needs one. Keep in mind that you _and_ any materials you bring need to look clean and professional. I'd talk about how to make a good resume, but that's a different topic and beyond our present scope.

First impressions are important. Breathmints are good to take beforehand to fight off any lingering halitosis (_no gum_). If you are a smoker, do not smoke before the interview (take some nicotine gum beforehand and make sure to get rid of it before the interview starts). Don't forget your deordorant, but make sure it and/or anything with perfume you wear is not strong (mild is better). Make sure to shake their hand, do not be too soft or too hard, and a couple of shakes is enough. Try not to get sweaty hands, so remember to *relax*. Forget the questions, forget your expectations, just relax. Everything else will click in by itself, it is just the relaxing bit you need to focus on. Breathe normally and try to relax. When during the interview, do try to stay relaxed and calm, but do not over-relax, or else you will come out as lazy, a slouch, or someone who isn't taking it seriously. Find a middle ground and stick with it.

Make sure you know what you put on your resume/CV. And make sure you don't over-embellish, or you can/will get burned. If this is a low-tier job, they do not expect you to be a guru. Let them ask you their questions first, and hold all of your questions until they are done with theirs. Usually the standard HR questions will come first (non-technical), such as questions regarding academia, experience, expectations, and so forth. The more technical questions tend to come after (though not always), and it usually comes from someone like the IT Manager. For the most part your goal is to have the HR person accept you, and the IT Manager to like you. Remember: The IT Manager will most likely be your boss, so having them get a good impression of you during the interview is important (do not confuse this with trying to make friends, this is after all business). If you are competing with other potentials, the like becomes more important. While skill, knowledge, and experience are very important themselves, if they don't like you they will not hire you, so keep that in mind along with the other three things.

There are various questions they may ask you, such as how well you work by yourself or in a team, what are your interests (HR does ask you about your personal life, so think about what you might answer with during preparation). A rule of thumb to keep in mind when answering is try not to say too little... or too much. If your stress reaction is to clam up or babble, try to reign that in. If you have ever worked on any memorable projects, both from previous work experience or not, if you believe it might be applicable do tell a little. This is especially important if you are lacking in work experience.

In general, in an interview what you are trying to do is Sell Yourself. Note though that while you are selling yourself, try not to be a "used cars salesman". Professionalism is fairly synonymous with calm and collected, so try to remain calm and have your wits about you. And remember, it is not nearly as serious/dire as you may think it is. While it is an important day, try to pound into your mind that isn't a _pivotal_ day, even if you believe it is. If you can convince yourself, you are well on your way to convincing others.

What are your job responsibilities? What's the position? It is vital you know what kind of responsibilities and role you will be having before you go into the door. Do tell (you do not need to give the company's name). The technical questions which may be asked vary depending on the position and its responsibilities, so I can not answer if I do not know what the job entails.

Addendum: When at the end it comes time to ask your questions, try to limit them to only a few at most. And remember, it is absolutely okay to ask how much you will be making. Don't worry about feeling squeamish when you ask how much the salary/wage is, it is expected you ask/confirm. EDIT: I forgot to mention, make sure to find out what kind of hours you will be working, and if you may/expected to work after hours/weekends. If you can not work them, or feel overly uncomfortable, do not hesitate to back away and not take the job. It is your life, and you are the one in control of it.


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Hope I'm not resurrecting this thread for too old. I've been away for awhile so sorry for taking so long to reply. But thank you - you were helpful. :grin:



Cellus said:


> What are your job responsibilities? What's the position? It is vital you know what kind of responsibilities and role you will be having before you go into the door. Do tell (you do not need to give the company's name). The technical questions which may be asked vary depending on the position and its responsibilities, so I can not answer if I do not know what the job entails.


Here are a few examples of varying degrees that I pulled out of a job search list.

Example #1:

Position: IT Systems Administrator

Responsibilities: Diversified roles, including PC, workstation and server maintenance, network administration and system administration as well as installation of new equipment and software, system debugging, and application support.

Essential Functions:

1. Ensures sound IT infrastructure
2. Installs hardware, software and update.
3. Recommends and purchases hardware and software.
4. Assure data integrity by developing and implementing:
5. Handles processes and strategies to backup data and databases as well as network structure and configuration.
6. Implements strategies for information recovery.
7. Implements strategies for virus protection
8. Maintains software programs
9. Monitors network performance, maintains system logs and schedules preventive and corrective network maintenance.

Minimum Job Qualifications/Experience - Requirements

• 3+ years experience as a system administrator
• Hardware knowledge of servers and workstations
• B.S. Degree in computer systems and hardware (preferred)
• Server, Desktop and notebook setup and installation
• Windows Server and XP Pro
• MS-Office
• Knowledge and expertise TCP/IP
• Knowledge and expertise of DBMS
• Building and monitoring Intranet
• Virtualization Software knowledge
• Proficient personal computer skills including electronic mail, record keeping, routine database activity, word processing, spreadsheet, graphics, etc.
• Ability to handle multiple projects simultaneously. 


Example #2:

Position: JR. Help Desk Contractor

Responsibilities: Helpdesk Analyst Overview

• Handle incoming customer calls
• Gather information about the customer’s problem
• Create a ticket for all customer inquiries
• Perform troubleshooting and problem resolution
• Communicate resolution to customer
• Perform problem resolution follow-up
• Provide first-level and second level user administration support
• Active Directory user administration tools,
• network drive mappings,
• printer mappings
• Provide first-level and second level application software support
• Navy legacy applications
• Windows applications
• MS Office
• Outlook
• Provide first-level and second level network support
• General network trouble shooting
• Remote Access Services via VPN or Dial Up
• Provide first-level and second level general trouble shooting
• PC hardware
• Printers
• PDA such as Palms and Blackberry
• Provide status to pending trouble tickets in a timely fashion, per policy
• Review all open tickets on a regular basis and follow up
• Identify responsible group for problem resolution when necessary
• Escalate or transfer a problem to the next level when necessary
• Document and communicate steps taken in troubleshooting process
• Provide accurate information and documentation in the ticket
• Close all tickets when problem resolved satisfactorily
• Provide customer with ticket information and ticket number
• Provide customer with ticket status when requested
• Follow-up with customer when tickets are resolved in order to close ticket
• Maintain and improve knowledge of Help Desk procedures and tools 



Example #3:

Position: Field Support Technician

Responsibilities: Part-time contract position providing support to end users on a variety of technical issues who identifies, researches, and resolves technical problems. Responds to telephone calls, email, and on-site requests for technical support. Technician will be required to work weekends and travel 75% of their time to offsite facilities to assist with set-up, troubleshoot desktops /laptops, software and hardware issues and provide technical instruction to end user. This position requires up-to-date technical knowledge in hardware technology. Applicant should have technical aptitude and is able and willing to learn and to retain further technical knowledge and apply that knowledge.

Responsibilities and Duties:
• Provides telephone, email, remote and on-site support to PC users.
• Repairs, rebuilds and replaces malfunctioning PC’s.
• Installs computer hardware and software.
• Troubleshooting customer issues involving desktop hardware/software issues, networking or software application issues.
• Provides the customer with overview of installation activity and repair activity.
• Must keep the customer well informed through service process.
• Maintains a high level of customer satisfaction by clarifying what the customer needs and ensuring that they are met.
• Handles customer-relations problems promptly and appropriately, escalates issues according to established procedures.
• Actively participated in growth opportunities for products and services.
• Must be available to work non-standard work schedule and be available for overtime and standby. Applicant will work primarily on desktop & notebooks, but may also work on routers, switches, servers & printing products.

Required Skills/Qualification:
• Ability to work effectively with all levels of users (both technical and non-technical users.
• Experience with the MS Office suites 2002-2007.
• Installation and support experience with Windows XP /Vista systems.
• Minimum 3-year experience in hardware repairs of desktops and/or laptops.
• Must have excellent communication skills and the ability to interact with customers on-site, in a professional manner.
• Strong troubleshooting skills.
• Extensive technical training and/or college.

I hope that is enough for you.:smile:


----------

